# Foaming at the Mouth...



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Last night when I took Lola out for a walk....she started foaming at the mouth....I ran her back home and gave her water and she was fine, but I'm a little concerned as to what was the reason....


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

It was probably just hot. I remember my old dog used to do that when she would run around and get really hot. And she had her rabies shots 

Sorry I can't be of more help- hopefully someone else can offer more insight!


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

It looked soapy, so weird. Lola's had all her shots also....Maybe she was just hot...we are in Houston....


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I did a google search and came up with this:
A dog foaming at the mouth could mean several different things like indigestion, fatigue, dry mouth, rabies, or some other sickness.

My guess is it's fatigue or her mouth is dry. She was probably just tired and thirsty. I wouldn't worry about it unless she's showing other signs of an illness!


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Awwww thanks for doing research...see why I luv you guys!! I think you're right b/c after she had water and we relaxed at home she was fine....she was back to her firecracker self this morning too....doing flips and roll overs so that I would rub her belly!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

She was probably dehydrated ... that's what happens when a lot of animals need water, and like was already said, they get too dry ^_^


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

*My last dog a cocker spaniel used to do that all the time during the summer when we would go on walks. Her vet said she was probably just tired and hot. She had all her shots so I wasn't too worried about it but it was only when it was warm outside. When I walk precious for her long walk and it's warm outside I always have a water bottle that she will drink out of lol. I don't usually have a problem with her getting too hot. Hope your lil one is ok. Im sure it's something simple.*


----------

